# Just THIS Reverb, THAT Library and to Fix My Template and i am Set!



## BasariStudios (Mar 2, 2021)

I know music, i did music, i made my living from music, i worked for big
people and companies in music, i even worked for Korg and Ketron...all i had
was 1-2 Rompler Synths and few Plugins. Then everything went downhill.
Over 80-90k late i still have not made a song, now i have an ARP 2600,
over 120 Eurorack Modules, Peak, Virus TI 2. I have over 20k of Libraries,
just from BF till today i bought almost 10 high end Libraries...i have high
end PC's, Audio Interfaces...THERE IS NO MUSIC, NOT A SINGLE NOTE.

I need help, it is not a joke, how do i get out of this vicious Cycle.
All i do is Fix and ReFix Templates, Watch YT and buy Libraries.

Should i just delete ALL Templates, delete the Libraries and Plugins i don't like,
open an Empty Template and just start making music without thinking technical?

Thanks


----------



## BasariStudios (Mar 2, 2021)

BasariStudios said:


> All i do is Fix and ReFix Templates, Watch YT and buy Libraries.


Also write BS and piss of people in here too.


----------



## Michel Simons (Mar 2, 2021)

You obviously need more libraries.


----------



## BasariStudios (Mar 2, 2021)

Michel Simons said:


> You obviously need more libraries.


What about Templates? Few more?


----------



## JohnG (Mar 2, 2021)

MORE EQs!!


----------



## yiph2 (Mar 2, 2021)

Do you have N?


----------



## emilio_n (Mar 2, 2021)

yiph2 said:


> Do you have N?


I guess he does. N is a must-have these days. I don't think anyone here doesn't have it.


----------



## Polkasound (Mar 2, 2021)

BasariStudios said:


> I need help, it is not a joke, how do i get out of this vicious Cycle.
> All i do is Fix and ReFix Templates, Watch YT and buy Libraries.


I'm not a psychologist nor have I ever played one on TV, but it sounds like you're subconsciously apprehensive about moving tasks from your left brain to your right brain. Building templates, auditioning and buying sample libraries, researching plug-ins, and gathering data from reviews are all analytical in nature, but using those tools in harmony to create something new requires sheer creativity.

It's like you've been a judge on American Idol for years, and then suddenly it's your turn on the other side of the desk. It's a daunting feeling. And I truly believe you're not alone, especially here on VI-Control and in the VI composers circuit in general.



BasariStudios said:


> Should i just delete ALL Templates, delete the Libraries and Plugins i don't like,
> open an Empty Template and just start making music without thinking technical?


My advice would be to screw the template for now. All it's going to do at this point is force you to over-analyze everything you create before you create it, which is your left brain's way of keeping you in your comfort zone.

Just open a library – any library – then close your eyes and start playing. Allow the sound of the instrument to inspire a melody. Listen to where that melody takes you on just that one instrument, and soon your right brain will be firing an all eight cylinders. Then you'll be ready to visit your template.

Oh... and buy N. One cannot compose without N.


----------



## mgpqa1 (Mar 2, 2021)

This reminds me of something called "The Diderot Effect":


> The Diderot Effect states that obtaining a new possession often creates a spiral of consumption which leads you to acquire more new things. As a result, we end up buying things that our previous selves never needed to feel happy or fulfilled.



You had mentioned that all you do is "...Watch YT and buy Libraries." One of the pieces of advice that the article gives is to "reduce exposure":


> Nearly every habit is initiated by a trigger or cue. One of the quickest ways to reduce the power of the Diderot Effect is to avoid the habit triggers that cause it in the first place. Unsubscribe from commercial emails. Call the magazines that send you catalogs and opt out of their mailings. Meet friends at the park rather than the mall. Block your favorite shopping websites...



Maybe taming GAS is the first step (stop watching YT and avoid new product announcements/teasers; which of course, is easier said than done!).


----------



## constaneum (Mar 2, 2021)

Yes. Reduce Exposure. Add Vi Control Forum into your "content not suitable for children" filter and you're good to go. You wont know what's upcoming in the sampling world.


----------



## szczaw (Mar 2, 2021)

Having too many choices could be paralyzing. I'd go back to piano or big string ensemble and each day come up with x number of simple ideas. After some time, develop the best ones again using piano or string only.


----------



## constaneum (Mar 2, 2021)

i think creating templates isn't that bad. Probably for me, if i want, i'll create these templates only
1. Symphony Orchestral setup
2. Chamber Orchestral setup
3. Studio Orchestral setup

probably no need to many.


----------



## jemu999 (Mar 2, 2021)

BasariStudios said:


> I need help, it is not a joke, how do i get out of this vicious Cycle.
> All i do is Fix and ReFix Templates, Watch YT and buy Libraries.


I would imagine you are not alone in this predicament. It can be very addictive chasing all the newest libraries, new DAW versions, Youtube tips and tricks, new ways of doing templates, computer upgrades, etc. I can relate in some ways when it comes to my own _personal _projects. 

Interestingly, If I get hired to compose for others, I find it really easy to work with what I have. I have no issue completing the task with my current computer, current libraries, and current reverbs. On my own projects, I am much more prone to procrastinate until things are "just right". <---Big mistake, big waste of time, and essentially, a big lie!

My best suggestion would be to disconnect from the internet! Work with what you have and no more upgrades. If you feel that you absolutely need just a few more upgrades before you can begin, then limit it to only 2 upgrades with a specific date to cutoff all connections to the internet!

When I say cutoff connection to the internet, I mean to say no more looking at the latest Kontakt library coming out next month, no more watching tutorials on "My top 5 mixing plugins", and no more looking at any possible upgrades that will suddenly make things "work". They won't. If you have spent 100k on synths, modules, high end libraries, you are already well armed to produce your music.

Turn off the internet, and begin working on your music. Time is passing by.... and it waits for nobody.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Mar 2, 2021)

Michel Simons said:


> You obviously need more libraries.


I think he needs another string library


----------



## Instrugramm (Mar 2, 2021)

Whatever you do, don't get into more hobbies like for example cars, cameras, headphones, speakers, guitars etc. I feel your pain.


----------



## mybadmemory (Mar 2, 2021)

Creativity needs boundaries. Without boundaries we easily get lost. Limit yourself to something much smaller, like “only BBCSO”, and don’t allow yourself to branch out until you’ve made an adequate amount of music.

If you’re working for clients the boundary is time. You can’t fiddle with stuff because you need to deliver music. If you’re making it for yourself time is basically endless so you need to enforce some other restrictions on yourself. Only using X works for me!


----------



## Zedcars (Mar 2, 2021)

BasariStudios said:


> I know music, i did music, i made my living from music, i worked for big
> people and companies in music, i even worked for Korg and Ketron...all i had
> was 1-2 Rompler Synths and few Plugins. Then everything went downhill.
> Over 80-90k late i still have not made a song, now i have an ARP 2600,
> ...


What I’d recommend is that you have somewhere else to go and try to compose away from your studio with a guitar or piano or whatever solo instrument you are comfortable with. Take a small portable recorder or pencil and manuscript paper to record/jot down ideas. No laptop. Put your phone in a different room or out of reach so it doesn’t distract you. A one to one relationship with a solo instrument is a very good way to reconnect with your inner composer and the change in environment will also help generate new ideas. Studios can, ironically, be very destructive for creativity because of the technical aspects of running a studio, the distractions, and the focus on the exact sound/timbre rather than the compositional aspect which should be the starting point.


----------



## ryans (Mar 2, 2021)

ProfoundSilence said:


> I think he needs another string library


Exactly what I thought. This is a TEXTBOOK example of someone who doesn't have enough string libraries.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Mar 2, 2021)

ryans said:


> Exactly what I thought. This is a TEXTBOOK example of someone who doesn't have enough string libraries.


if he just had 1 more legato patch, this would all go away.


----------



## chocobitz825 (Mar 2, 2021)

BasariStudios said:


> I know music, i did music, i made my living from music, i worked for big
> people and companies in music, i even worked for Korg and Ketron...all i had
> was 1-2 Rompler Synths and few Plugins. Then everything went downhill.
> Over 80-90k late i still have not made a song, now i have an ARP 2600,
> ...


I accumulated a lot of plugins and libraries as well. it was not a waste, but I had to change how I write.

I have a writing template, and it is based on only the stock instruments from my daw. I write the base of the song with just the basics needed to get the idea down. No sound design or searching for the "right instrument". I get the core down, and once that's done, I play with the stuff I've gathered.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Mar 2, 2021)

Zedcars said:


> What I’d recommend is that you have somewhere else to go and try to compose away from your studio with a guitar or piano or whatever solo instrument you are comfortable with. Take a small portable recorder or pencil and manuscript paper to record/jot down ideas. No laptop. Put your phone in a different room or out of reach so it doesn’t distract you. A one to one relationship with a solo instrument is a very good way to reconnect with your inner composer and the change in environment will also help generate new ideas. Studios can, ironically, be very destructive for creativity because of the technical aspects of running a studio, the distractions, and the focus on the exact sound/timbre rather than the compositional aspect which should be the starting point.


I keep trying to get back into writing notation first because all my favorite music I've written was on paper; not just from the greats - but I wrote stuff when I was 17 that I couldn't write in a DAW if I tried.


----------



## Markrs (Mar 2, 2021)

mybadmemory said:


> Creativity needs boundaries. Without boundaries we easily get lost. Limit yourself to something much smaller, like “only BBCSO”, and don’t allow yourself to branch out until you’ve made an adequate amount of music.
> 
> If you’re working for clients the boundary is time. You can’t fiddle with stuff because you need to deliver music. If you’re making it for yourself time is basically endless so you need to enforce some other restrictions on yourself. Only using X works for me!


Currently doing this with Time by HZ, only using BBCSO Pro (except for the piano) but only mic mix 1. I am also only using stock plugins. Like most here I have lots of options but I am restricting my palette. Once I am happy with output I might then tweak it. The only thing that has distracted me is learning more about Reaper, but the benefit with that is I now feel a bit more comfortable in how I do things in it and what it can't do. It is still procrastination, but some of it was useful.


----------



## Gingerbread (Mar 2, 2021)

Just a guess, but could it simply be a strong case of "fear of failure"?

The fear that, after buying all this stuff, the resulting composition still won't be good? I sense that the buying of "stuff" in this case is simply an avoidance technique, to avoid starting a composition which might end up disappointing.


----------



## Markrs (Mar 2, 2021)

I do think this is a real issue. My brain loves a problem to solve (that problem can be templates, plugins, researching potential purchases, etc), where I get to research and experiment but not create. I don't think I alone in this issue. I now focus one education and learning what I have as well as music and composition theory. One of the best ways of learning these things is creating music, even if like me it is mocking up others work, but I mock it up from listening to the original and reading the score, not from using midi.

One purchase I might make in the future is StaffPad so that I am composing not tweaking.


----------



## Frederick (Mar 3, 2021)

I would think that after having prepared for composing for years, actual writing music has been built up in your mind as an incredibly big step to take. Better to prepare some more so I won't fail... Stop being so scared you big wuss!

Maybe composing is not for you and you should just use all those templates to do the best mockups ever created of all your favorite music. 

(I've spent over 20k on libraries myself last year and I'm building templates to match my intended uses. So I can relate. I intend to do mockups of OST's and some classical music only considering I've managed to never ever have even stumbled into a single melody worth recording.)


----------



## Piotrek K. (Mar 3, 2021)

mybadmemory said:


> Creativity needs boundaries. Without boundaries we easily get lost. Limit yourself to something much smaller, like “only BBCSO”, and don’t allow yourself to branch out until you’ve made an adequate amount of music.


100% agree. Late 2018 I bought note performer + dorico. And I wrote more music (bad, mediocre, good, all kinds ) than ever. I just wasn't worrying about anything other than notes. But I got bored with the sound of NP unfortunately ([EDIT] I think it actually means I got bored with my music with NP heh)... So I started to make expression maps with samples in Dorico and from there it was short route to DAW again.

And DAW means reverbs, templates, routing. I spend more time "tweaking" than writing. Recently I finished a piece. I liked it. And then I decided that I'm not quite fond with reverb. 10 hours later I don't like my piece anymore... To be honest I actually like template making etc. and since I'm a hobbyist it's not a huge problem. But it really hurts my music writing. Recently I bought Dimension Strings (because I wanted smaller sounding lib). Since 4 days I'm setting it up. Do I have fun? Yeeees. Have I used them to do music? Nope.

Covid is also a bit of a factor here. I know that I won't spend my money for awesome vacations, it's too risky now, they can cancel my flight without reason, they can close borders etc. So I buy candies to comfort myself...


----------



## el-bo (Mar 3, 2021)

Have you tried Reaper?


----------



## el-bo (Mar 3, 2021)

No need to delete all your libraries. Just write the names of everything you own on a numbered list. Then use a random number generator to select the tools you will use for a project:






Random Number Generator


Two free random number generators that work in user-defined min and max range. Both random integers and decimal numbers can be generated with high precision.




www.calculator.net


----------



## Tag (Mar 3, 2021)

Some funny comments here, but also (luckily) many serious and good words!

I would totally second that _less is more_ here. Really try to "limit" yourself by not looking at what gear you have and what could you do with that. I am a big fan of *"idea / concept first"*. So maybe you could come up with a very simple idea first and just load any plugin / lib /whatever into your DAW or whatever (or even just notate it on a real sheet of paper) and then try to convert this idea into something more solid (like writing a melody, which would have this idea in its core, create a tune with a synth with the idea in its core, load upo any random audio and mangle it with any random effect plugin, which would have your idea in its core, etc.).

I am not sure if this also could be some kind of problem: organization? At least it helps *me* to be organized. I track all my time, I have solid folder and file organization, I have every single piece I create in a well organized digital work catalogue, I do timeblocking for organizing my working times, etc. pp.


On the other site: *take a break!* Maybe you should try to just take a break for a whole week or so. Don't do anything music or audio related. Go out for some walks, meditate, play games, etc. Just let your brain refresh and forget about the things, which might _stay in your way_. Often times you will get a new perspective on your problems then.


Ps: To the last poster: Yes, Reaper is great! <3 (=


----------



## Markrs (Mar 3, 2021)

People often disregard mockups, but for me it is about learning the craft and tools not perfectionism which they can turn into (we often seem to respect those that can create perfect orchestral recreations with sample libraries). If you were learning woodwork, you would look at having one chisel that you learned to use to recreate something basic, you would then learn to look after that one chisel, learn it well and try to do more with it before you started to use other chisels (some people only ever use 1 or 2 "chisels" or any tool and can create wonders with it as they have mastered the finer parts of using it).

I treat mockup as learning to craft, the tools, the dexterity, the knowledge, these tick the problem solving desire, but continue the learning.

The other side to this is the creativity, where you don't worry about knowing your tools inside out or perfectly preparing the canvas (apologies for mixing analogies). You look to create with the knowledge you have. This is what you see with a lot of bands/songwriters or those painting for fun. It seems easier to do when you are younger, when you are more carefree. Maybe it is the Dunning/Kruger effect in that you are oblivious about the things you don't know. So you feel less inhibited.

I am doing more of the former, learning the craft, as I love learning and problem solving which is my addiction and it feeds that addiction. I think it is probably the more expensive route as you keep wanting to buy more "chisels" (libraries, plugins etc).

I want to do more of the latter, but I know that is harder for my brain to do. Knowing this reduces my frustration as I know this is not about having the right tools or templates. It is a way of thinking that I struggle to do.

My aim would me to learn the craft then have the courage to experiment within that sometimes moving away what I have learned. In the painting world I look at Turner or Picasso or Lucien Freud all of whom could create detailed complex paintings but moved away from that. They were all masters but then were happy to focus not on realism but creativity. I look at those painters that never had formal lessons and created amazing art. How you approach things is up to you. I have picked a route but I hope to be brave enough to also be willing to discard what I know and go with what I feel.

That is my rather simplistic view on things.


----------



## Saxer (Mar 3, 2021)

Since Covid my income went down (no more live music gigs). So I stopped buying all the interesting libraries. Guess what? It doesn't change anything. It's just that easy.

Composing for me is to have a goal in mind. Nothing sound related... what if I try making a chord progression with every second chord being augmented? A good loopable 6-bar-phrase? Making an own theme and arrange it exactly the way composer XYZ did? And start it now and finish it until tomorrow evening. It works... sometimes 

Best situation is having commissional work. You just have to deliver so you simply do it.


----------



## Supremo (Mar 3, 2021)

Markrs said:


> Currently doing this with Time by HZ, only using BBCSO Pro (except for the piano) but only mic mix 1. I am also only using stock plugins. Like most here I have lots of options but I am restricting my palette. Once I am happy with output I might then tweak it. The only thing that has distracted me is learning more about Reaper, but the benefit with that is I now feel a bit more comfortable in how I do things in it and what it can't do. It is still procrastination, but some of it was useful.


Is there anything Reaper can't do? It's just a matter of some more procrastination to explore all Reaper abilities.


----------



## Markrs (Mar 3, 2021)

I should say one of reasons I end up with a lot of plugins and libraries is the fact that I love a "bargain", I am very curious so love trying things out, can be bored at work, so I want a new toy or "reward" and at the moment more disposable income due to not having a car or going on holiday due to Covid (that will end as I need to buy a house).

All these things means I end up with more things. But I have a list of every music related software I own and I work on utilising those before buying (not always successful in this). 

The main things I am resisting at the moment are Physical Modelling synths and libraries (SWAM) and sample modeled stuff like the Infinite Series. I will see how long I keep resisting.


----------



## Markrs (Mar 3, 2021)

Supremo said:


> Is there anything Reaper can't do? It's just a matter of some more procrastination to explore all Reaper abilities.


I have found something but an action script could be programmed to do it. Reaper doesn't preserve routing in track templates, this is especially true when the routing is in child tracks and there is different routing in different tracks within the track template. The solution is using the fact you can copy and paste routings. Just not sure I want to go down a Reaper programming rabbit hole, to make the solution happen.


----------



## Supremo (Mar 3, 2021)

Markrs said:


> I have found something but an action script could be programmed to do it. Reaper doesn't preserve routing in track templates, this is especially true when the routing is in child tracks and there is different routing in different tracks within the track template. The solution is using the fact you can copy and paste routings. Just not sure I want to go down a Reaper programming rabbit hole, to make the solution happen.


Did you try using SWS snapshots for that?


----------



## jamessy (Mar 3, 2021)

Markrs said:


> I have found something but an action script could be programmed to do it. Reaper doesn't preserve routing in track templates, this is especially true when the routing is in child tracks and there is different routing in different tracks within the track template. The solution is using the fact you can copy and paste routings. Just not sure I want to go down a Reaper programming rabbit hole, to make the solution happen.


What happens when you open a track template? All of my routing in any track template is in tact exactly as I saved it


----------



## Markrs (Mar 3, 2021)

Supremo said:


> Did you try using SWS snapshots for that?


Now exploring that option, not seen it mentioned as a solution to this issue so not sure if it will work with what I want


----------



## Markrs (Mar 3, 2021)

jamessy said:


> What happens when you open a track template? All of my routing in any track template is in tact exactly as I saved it


If the buss or receiving track is not in the track template it is lost, unless the buss is the parent track in the project template as that will then work.


----------



## cqd (Mar 3, 2021)

Once Opus comes out you'll be sorted OP..


----------



## Petrucci (Mar 3, 2021)

Too much choice leads to paralysis sometimes. As others said - try to restrict yourself with one instrument or one library and let Music take you on a Journey. I have to remind myself about it too often...)))))


----------



## ThomasNL (Mar 3, 2021)

Buying a new library gives you an immediate dopamine rush. Trying to make a song with it, doesn't give you an immediate dopamine rush. We crave immediate dopamine rushes. So we buy more libraries to keep the dopamine flowing.


----------



## Markrs (Mar 3, 2021)

ThomasNL said:


> Buying a new library gives you an immediate dopamine rush. Trying to make a song with it, doesn't give you an immediate dopamine rush. We crave immediate dopamine rushes. So we buy more libraries to keep the dopamine flowing.


This is very true! How many of us buy something get the dopamine hit but then not actually use the library or plugin. We got the excitement of the purchase but then looked for the next hit!


----------



## Laddy (Mar 3, 2021)

Maybe you need someone to give you assignments and deadlines? 
So, you just bought MSS, didn't you? Make a track that is 1 minute long, genre: action/adventure, using only that library. Post it here before sunday


----------



## jamessy (Mar 3, 2021)

Laddy said:


> Maybe you need someone to give you assignments and deadlines?
> So, you just bought MSS, didn't you? Make a track that is 1 minute long, genre: action/adventure, using only that library. Post it here before sunday


No matter what you post I will cheer you on, even if it's like 4 measures long. There's no way you're worse at this than me


----------



## Markrs (Mar 3, 2021)

Maybe we should set up a VI-C self help group, for all us plugin and library addicts. We give ourselves challenge that involve using what we have and working to deadlines. Plus we tell each other we don't need the latest library or plugin and that we can do what we need with what we have.

We could have a different person each week write a simple piano sketch (could be as simple as a single motif or hook) and everyone then goes off and orchestrates it or produce it into something different. We could then give feedback. The challenge could also involve using a reduced pallete, both for libraries and plugins. This would reduce the blank page problem when it comes to creativity but also allow for some problem solving and learning what you have better.


----------



## soulofsound (Mar 3, 2021)

I think it shouldn't matter if you produce anything of value, because that adds to the pressure. Just going through the libraries, noodling, just for fun will give better results (though it's not a goal in itself) than telling yourself you should write something now you have bought all this.


----------



## RightOnTime (Mar 3, 2021)

Ah man, been having the same problem recently -so fussed with the technical side of things that I found it hard to just sit and write music. 

One purchase changed that - *Noteperformer*. I don't know any theory and can't read notation but I've figured out Sibelius fairly quickly and now I write my stuff without worrying about drawing CCs, assigning articulations etc. Still some fiddling and occasionally I have to draw complex rhythms as midi then import to understand how to notate it. I can write on my little Surface Pro 2 anywhere now. 

The sound is honestly so good I sometimes prefer it to any of my libraries (the brass especially). Once I'm happy with a piece I can export stems+midi and then replace said with sample libraries where needed. The strings are serviceable but I'd replace them with HWS in a final mix, whereas the brass and even winds sound great when properly mixed.


----------



## dgburns (Mar 3, 2021)

Flip the argument on its head. If you think about it, you could write music, then flush it out with your tools and not the other way around.

Set yourself a goal like a collection of tunes that fit a style, or envision a mini album or whatever. Then write it. For the media composer, having a project removes many obstacles because you don’t define the schedule, pay or sometimes even the style. Writing in a vacuum removes those boundaries and it can be daunting to stare at that wide open horizon.

‘Will I be wasting my time?‘, can’t know for sure
’Will it make me money?’, don’t know
’Will anyone even listen or like it?’, well maybe, or maybe not
’Will it make me happy?’, so only you can answer that one.

Set yourself a goal of collecting certain gear, and limit yourself to an overarching theme or style. But then, there’s the rub, can you feel comfortable defining your output in such a way. It’s not always easy to let it be, but sometimes it just ‘Is what it is’.

And not every tune should contain every item you ever purchased on it anyway.

The gear won’t fix any of this, but you know this already.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Mar 3, 2021)

I'm at a point in my life where if there's no project to work on (an actual gig), I'm not very motivated to write anything in the studio. I'll write my own stuff on guitar or piano (sitting n the couch while amusing my wife), but nothing too serious. I highly recommend cutting yourself off from going online for awhile....with the exception of checking your email once a day, etc. Get out and do non-musical things as well, this is very important to reset your creative mind. In the winter, I do a lot of skiing in the mountains; and in the summer I go sailing often. Have the urge to buy a new computer? Wait until you can totally justify it, like a paid gig.


----------



## kilgurt (Mar 3, 2021)

Zedcars said:


> What I’d recommend is that you have somewhere else to go and try to compose away from your studio with a guitar or piano or whatever solo instrument you are comfortable with. Take a small portable recorder or pencil and manuscript paper to record/jot down ideas. No laptop. Put your phone in a different room or out of reach so it doesn’t distract you. A one to one relationship with a solo instrument is a very good way to reconnect with your inner composer and the change in environment will also help generate new ideas. Studios can, ironically, be very destructive for creativity because of the technical aspects of running a studio, the distractions, and the focus on the exact sound/timbre rather than the compositional aspect which should be the starting point.


Great advice Zed! N-REDUCTION is the key! Best "library" I bought in years is my Grand Piano. One floor away from the studio. 2 microphones connected to a field recorder - nothing else. Sometimes I will only use my phone to record any idea that evntually will surface. Great effect overall! "Reconnect with your inner composer" - well said...


----------



## InLight-Tone (Mar 3, 2021)

“This is the other secret that real artists know and wannabe writers don’t. When we sit down each day and do our work, power concentrates around us. The Muse takes note of our dedication. She approves. We have earned favor in her sight. When we sit down and work, we become like a magnetized rod that attracts iron filings. Ideas come. Insights accrete.” 
― Steven Pressfield, The War of Art: Break Through the Blocks & Win Your Inner Creative Battles


----------



## BasariStudios (Mar 3, 2021)

ProfoundSilence said:


> if he just had 1 more legato patch, this would all go away.


Wrong. JUST one more Reverb and a CowBell Library.


----------



## BasariStudios (Mar 3, 2021)

Ok...a lot of great comments. To respond to everybody is a lot
but i thank everyone chiming in. Sometimes when i think about 
it i think the biggest reason is BREAKING IN and GETTINT OUT
OF COMFORT ZONE...and what i mean by that is:
I fix a Template and Cubase looks nice and shiny, all organized,
everything clean and clear but...that is all it does, just shiny.
Then i start thinking about composing and all of a sudden i am
out of my comfort zone...needs many tracks, too much bs,
OMG i will get confused, how will i deal with a raw of 100 tracks,
how am i gonna mix this and know where everything is, the whole
project will get convoluted and messed up...and by the time i finish
thinking this i am...nevermind, leave the Template like that and 
just keep it open in the background while watching YT.

Now the buying stuff...i don't think it is fear of failure or i need THAT,
it is worse thank that. i know if i made music i can't fail sound quality
wise, i have most of the high end stuff, hardware or software.
It is more of constant look for Completion and Perfection while at the
same time not knowing what i even own or what it can do.
I have bought Plugins and Eurorack Modules...3 time...the same thing...
only to find the other Plugin in some Folder or the other Module in the Closet...
I have no clue what HO Diamond can do, i have no clue what MSS can do,
i have no clue what Synchron Strings Pro or the rest can do...yes i know
what my 2600 can do but i don't put that in music or in Orchestral Music.

The biggest problem with me is being able to afford it and buy it,
nothing on the Planet can stop me from doing so, not even my wife.

Reading this whole topic opened my eyes a little and gave me few
suggestions which with help of my own thinking i will try to develop
a system and way of working to actually create something.
As i said before, i have no clue what these things that i own can
actually due...i guess its time to actually SEE and HEAR what they can do.

Thanks Everyone!

Oh and i forgot...i only need Spaces too and a good Piano...and a good Guitar...


----------



## BasariStudios (Mar 3, 2021)

ThomasNL said:


> Buying a new library gives you an immediate dopamine rush. Trying to make a song with it, doesn't give you an immediate dopamine rush. We crave immediate dopamine rushes. So we buy more libraries to keep the dopamine flowing.


Its interesting the first 10 minutes...3 days ago my Wife bought me MSS,
around 1 at lunch time...by 1.30 i already had it closed and was on YT.
I have not opened it since again. But i do READ the thread about it.


----------



## BasariStudios (Mar 3, 2021)

Laddy said:


> Maybe you need someone to give you assignments and deadlines?
> So, you just bought MSS, didn't you? Make a track that is 1 minute long, genre: action/adventure, using only that library. Post it here before sunday


I think i might take you on that.


----------



## BasariStudios (Mar 3, 2021)

cqd said:


> Once Opus comes out you'll be sorted OP..


I was thinking the same...once Hoopus is out i am all set.


----------



## BasariStudios (Mar 3, 2021)

el-bo said:


> No need to delete all your libraries. Just write the names of everything you own on a numbered list. Then use a random number generator to select the tools you will use for a project:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I already have a list with few things missing:

VSL: 
Synchron Strings Pro
Appassionata Strings 1 and 2 Standard
Orchestral Strings 1 Standard
Chamber Strings 2 Standard
Solo Strings 1 and 2 Standard
Smart Orchestra XP
BigBang Orchestra
Epic Orchestra 2.0
EWQL:
HollyWood Orchestra Diamond
Symphonic Orchestra Diamond
Symphonic Choirs Diamond
StormDrum 2
Plus many NON Orchestral
AudioImperia:
Jaeger
Cerberus
Talos
Legacy
OrchestralTools:
Finckenstein High Strings
Wolfenstein Low Strings
BO Inspire 2 FrenchHorn and Chelli
JXL Brass 12 Horns
Majestic Horn
Berlin Woodwind Soloists
SpitFire:
Aperture Orchestra
BBC Symphony Orchestra Pro
Abbey Road One + Expansions
Originals Epic Brass and Woodwinds, Strings, 
Percussions and Intimate Strings
AudioBro:
MSS
Soundiron:
Hyperion Strings Elements
Olympus Elements
Requiem Light 
Aria Sounds:
LSB French Horn
London Solo Strings
London Symphonic Strings
Aurora Choir
Embertone:
Joshua Bell Violin
Blakus Cello
CineBrass:
Twelve Horns Ensemble
8Dio Century Horn
Heaviocity:
Master Sessions
SampleLogic:
Morphestra 2
Kirk Hunter Virtuoso Ensemble

And...i most likely own every Soft Synth and VST Effect in existence.
And this is just PC Stuff, nevermind my Hardware stuff that was bought
with the same reason and mind set as this whole topic shows.


----------



## jbuhler (Mar 3, 2021)

ProfoundSilence said:


> I keep trying to get back into writing notation first because all my favorite music I've written was on paper; not just from the greats - but I wrote stuff when I was 17 that I couldn't write in a DAW if I tried.


Just the opposite here. Learned on paper, wrote lots on paper, but creativity was never fully unlocked until I started working in a DAW. For me, composition just flows so much better in a DAW. I do work with a little paper sketch pad next to me that I’ll use occasionally, but mostly it’s working straight into the DAW. Composing in the DAW is easily overwhelmed by complexity of track counts though, so I’ve developed minimal templates for writing that are restricted to fewer than 20 tracks. One template I use for writing has only seven tracks.

I do despise notation programs. If I’m going to work with notation I’m going to do so on paper. I just never been able to get any flow composing in a notation program. (I haven’t tried Staffpad so maybe I’d change my mind if I tried that.)


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Mar 3, 2021)

I think you might be suffering from exposure to the *2600*! In some rare cases, this particular synth has been shown to emit small doses of control voltage *radiation* which, while mostly harmless, can sometimes affect the creative parts of an individual’s brain.
Your best bet would be to ship it to me, and I will examine/test it for 18 months or so. We can re-evaluate after my testing.


----------



## soulofsound (Mar 3, 2021)

BasariStudios said:


> It is more of constant look for Completion and Perfection while at the
> same time not knowing what i even own or what it can do.


This is always the issue. The idea that because you have gear you will be able to do someting wortwhile puts a lot of pressure. I ask why? You know you're not James Newton Howard or Beethoven. Just make something for fun. If your idea of fun is only rearranging your template without ever creating anything, so be it.


----------



## JEPA (Mar 3, 2021)

If you know Zen philosophy I would suggest you the OP to start composing music with only one tool: 

Musescore (is free to download)

No libraries, no synths, nothing at all but Musescore! So you would come back to the essentials and forget about your gear and the dependency of extra stuff to compose music. Composing music happens in your heart and in your brain. Let it flow: Musescore

After a while you could turn back SLOWLY to your gear. 

Whishing best of all with your endeavor


----------



## el-bo (Mar 3, 2021)

BasariStudios said:


> I already have a list with few things missing:
> 
> VSL:
> Synchron Strings Pro
> ...


Yeah, you're missing quite a lot. No wonder you can't get anything done 

But I was being serious about numbering and using a generator. It's the easiest way to find out if you really are suffering from the so-called paradox of choice. I used to believe it was the answer, and it's easy to see why so many of us have bought into the idea. But I no longer really believe in it. It's just the most seemingly apparent symptom of issues that likely have nothing to do with being a musician, or any other creative. It sells books because it seems so onvious. But it's just a scapegoat; an illusion/delusion.


----------



## halfwalk (Mar 3, 2021)

> once again
> I hear of somebody who is going to
> settle down and
> do their work,
> ...


- charles bukowski


----------



## shawnsingh (Mar 3, 2021)

Keep in mind, there is no shame in "not making music". somehow, it's natural for us to feel bad about ourselves or look down on others who lust over the gear and plugins and don't get much music done. But why is it such a bad thing?

What I'd suggest is that first you have to ask yourself whether you *really want* to make music. And it might be initially uncomfortable but OK to realize if you don't want to! You gotta ask yourself the right details too - the reward of accomplishing a mix or composition is actually only a smaller part of it. More importantly do you find yourself enjoying the _*process*_ of making music, too? Are there times you can get lost in it and suddenly you realize it was several hours gone? If you had the choice to do anything in the next 2 hours of your free time, would music-making be on your list? If you have those feelings, then you can latch onto that and build your attention span and routine from those things you know you enjoy a lot. Bottom line - the accomplishment is usually not motivating enough. You have to enjoy being waist-deep in the process, in order to actually do something like this.

Speaking of routine. "Motivation" and "inspiration" are common words tossed around to describe productive people, but "routine" is way more real and more powerful factor in what we accomplish. I'm terrible at this one - having little kids doesn't really help. But I look back and I realize: the times I've had a routine that poised me to get work/exercise/hobby/chores done, I was much happier and willing to do those things. The opposite is also true - an unhealthy routine has certainly made me unhealthy and lazy at several points in my life. And again, don't feel too down if this strategy doesn't help - it's really hard to get a good routine. We just have to be realistic and honest with ourselves.


----------



## BasariStudios (Mar 3, 2021)

I have to come back to this again now, anyways i got my
self bare naked on here. Someone mentioned taking a break
which also equals to TOO MUCH TIME in Studio.

I own a Construction Company in NYC, from November until
April we DON'T work as in ,,i am in Pijamas 24/7 those 4 months''.
I eat, sleep and do whatever i want whenever i want, these 4 months
time has no meaning for me. I do not have a single responsibility.

Next...in the Summer when we actually work and i am all over the place
i actually find time to MAKE MUSIC, and i HAVE done it! Always.

Now in the Winter is where my problem is bigger
(i have 4 months...i have time, i'll do it) and then i realize its April
already and i did not do nothing...all of my YT Videos on Eurorack
and anything are recorded during Summer and Work Time.
This year i was planning at least 15 videos during Winter. 0 DONE!

So it is all confusing and complicated for me now.


----------



## soulofsound (Mar 3, 2021)

BasariStudios said:


> I have to come back to this again now, anyways i got my
> self bare naked on here. Someone mentioned taking a break
> which also equals to TOO MUCH TIME in Studio.
> 
> ...


Same here. I need to balance working a day job and music. Otherwise nothing happens.


----------



## SupremeFist (Mar 3, 2021)

BasariStudios said:


> I have to come back to this again now, anyways i got my
> self bare naked on here. Someone mentioned taking a break
> which also equals to TOO MUCH TIME in Studio.
> 
> ...


Maybe you have a degree of Seasonal Affective Disorder (aka "winter blues")? It's quite common and can affect motivation etc. Try a daylight lamp?


----------



## BasariStudios (Mar 3, 2021)

SupremeFist said:


> Try a daylight lamp?


I hate lights. I usually darken the whole house with Curtains and a4gue with my Wife over it.
In the Winter i usually get more depressed and Hypochondriac. Won't call it depression but not in the mood.


----------



## SupremeFist (Mar 3, 2021)

BasariStudios said:


> I hate lights. I usually darken the whole house with Curtains and a4gue with my Wife over it.
> In the Winter i usually get more depressed and Hypochondriac. Won't call it depression but not in the mood.


Sounds like textbook SAD (I am not a doctor). It's a real thing and there's no need to be ashamed of it. Do take some vitamin D supplements at least!


----------



## el-bo (Mar 3, 2021)

SupremeFist said:


> Sounds like textbook SAD (I am not a doctor). It's a real thing and there's no need to be ashamed of it. Do take some vitamin D supplements at least!


Indeed! Vitamin D and natural light. Shutting oneself away like that really screws with the body's natural rhythms. Really try and get yourself out of the house, get some fresh air...take a walk


----------



## BasariStudios (Mar 3, 2021)

SupremeFist said:


> Sounds like textbook SAD (I am not a doctor). It's a real thing and there's no need to be ashamed of it. Do take some vitamin D supplements at least!


Actually Fear of Covid made me take Vitamin D and other Vitamins.



el-bo said:


> Really try and get yourself out of the house, get some fresh air...take a walk


I do, when she sends me Food Shopping and when i need Cigarettes.
I don't even go walk with the Baby, she does and i complain i am tired
and i need to do some more things in the Studio, i need time.


----------



## Firpow (Mar 3, 2021)

Buying libraries and gear is one thing. The procrastination loop is another. You are not the only one to have fallen in such a loop but if you get nothing done, it seems quite serious. Without assuming the reason for your procrastination, I would propose you commit to breaking the loop. It takes quite a lot of time and effort but the good thing is that you start small. It can take a few months to break the loop so religous commitment (without a higher force, mind you) is the key. 

You can make a habit of making music as you can make a habit out of virtually anything.

The first commitment is to the habit. Preserve 1 hour of your time to produce/compose every day for 30 days. This is the first commitment you make. No exceptions. 1 hour is enough and, no, you are unlikely to write a symphony or even a movement in that time. However, do not over-do it. You are (re)building a muscle here and it will get sore if you set you goal too high. Do not skip a day and do not materially deviate from the time you book. Deny yourself the option to skip a day even if you spend 2 hours on the task the day before. You can use different gimmicks to make the commitment. Pledge money to your wife for failing, use a flow timer or book the time in a specific slot in your calendar. Or do all of them if you think it will help. Just do not reward yourself with time off or a new string library.

The second commitment is to planning. Spend 10 minutes each day to plan how you are going to make the most of your time in composing. Limit yourself to certain instruments only. Specify articulations you are allowed to use and write them down as your own commandments. Do not noodle with templates. Just leave the unneeded and unplanned articulations and instruments there to show that you have the self-discipline not to touch them and be grateful that you have that discipline. Make it work with only a limited number of instruments. If you do not like what you have created, you have next month to circle back to your creation and flourish it with better articulations or instruments. Just do not give up with your poor choices. Adapt.

The third commitment is to mercy. Be merciful of yourself and your fallability. We all procrastinate. If you fail, forgive yourself and make the commitment to carry on. Habit building does not reset if you skip a day. It will certainly become harder but failing once or ten times does not mean you are inherently or irreversably unable to do what you set out to do. You are allowed to give yourself another chance of redeeming yourself. Note that for the first days what you create may not please you. Be merciful as your creative muscle has been out of order for some time. You will improve/regain your skill quickly and surely if you keep at it.

Fourth commitment is to limitations. Change is doable within a very short period of time but transformation takes time. Do not set out to change several things at once. One change project is enough. Othewise you will start to justify your future failures with your current ones. There is no other change that is needed at this time. It will mean that you will probably actually need to spend less time browsing for new libraries and that is one freebie that you will get out of creating this specific habit.

Fifth is commitment is to time. It'll take time for you to see a positive change. It is therefore good to set out a long time plan on how you want to improve. Next month you do a similar challenge that will drive you towards your goal. Do not make the commitment too clear on your first month. You will be deterred otherwise if you plan a 12-month program on crueling habit building. Just do it the next month with higher effort, e.g., 2 hours a day. It will be easier, I promise since you are already getting used to your habit of making music.

Hope this helps. If not, try again


----------



## el-bo (Mar 3, 2021)

BasariStudios said:


> I do, when she sends me Food Shopping and when i need Cigarettes.
> I don't even go walk with the Baby, she does and i complain i am tired
> and i need to do some more things in the Studio, i need time.


Seems like you're currently waging a war at many frontiers, none of which have much at all to do with music. You're definitely not alone.


----------



## SupremeFist (Mar 3, 2021)

BasariStudios said:


> Actually Fear of Covid made me take Vitamin D and other Vitamins.
> 
> 
> I do, when she sends me Food Shopping and when i need Cigarettes.
> ...


Try taking the baby out by yourself and just... have no expectations. Look at trees. Look at the sky. Give yourself a break.


----------



## tc9000 (Mar 3, 2021)

I have found my most effective template: one channel is simple sam samples signature grand, default patch. And thats it. I noodle about and sometimes some chords or a phrase emerges and then I add stuff as required.


----------



## CDNmusic (Mar 3, 2021)

BasariStudios said:


> I have to come back to this again now, anyways i got my
> self bare naked on here. Someone mentioned taking a break
> which also equals to TOO MUCH TIME in Studio.
> 
> ...


Seems to me that the solution to your problem lays within your own signature


----------



## Mr Sakitumi (Mar 3, 2021)

I feel, possibly because music has been a living for you, it’s hard to separate it from what got you into it in the first place.

Somehow, I think you need to fall in love with music again.
Find that song/soundtrack in a movie that gives you that inspiration, goosebumps, the excitement to want to convey that same feeling when you place your hands on the piano/keyboard/guitar etc (whichever your instrument is) and just start playing.
Play to start enjoy playing.

And if something comes of that, record it in (no template) just a blank session.

Then add only 2 or 3 extra instruments (no more, keep it simple)
Think like a small 3-4 piece band (entire songs can be created with just that limitation)
Arrange it quickly, rough mix it, render.

Rest on it. The following day take a listen to it.
I feel when I have something more substantial to listen to, rather than just the same loop idea, or sketch. It gives me more ideas to add the next day.

Even if you don’t like it, try another idea, same type of approach.

It’s about creating without overwhelming yourself in the beginning
and just having freedom and fun.

(Even if your fridge and pantry are fully stocked, you only reach out for the ingredients you need to make dinner for the evening.)

All the best


----------



## mscp (Mar 3, 2021)

BasariStudios said:


> I know music, i did music, i made my living from music, i worked for big
> people and companies in music, i even worked for Korg and Ketron...all i had
> was 1-2 Rompler Synths and few Plugins. Then everything went downhill.
> Over 80-90k late i still have not made a song, now i have an ARP 2600,
> ...



You're not alone buddy. Some people have a library at home but haven't read 2% of what they have. So there's that. I'm not sure how I can help you, but here's the best I can offer:

The main question lies on: "What do you want to do?". I notice that a lot of my friends who buy gear/libraries/etc...generally don't have a purpose; they just want to own gear. They often find excuses to justify their purchases, but most are pretty feeble. It is not a bad trait in any way shape or form, especially when you're starting off and are unclear what the end game is/will be.

I have spent a lot of money on gear in the last 20 years, and have considerably reduced my studio to what I think I can go by with based on what I write + some offbeat stuff. I still buy/sell gear, but I'm a lot more careful these days.

Things to consider based on my own experience (if you identify w/ it):

1. I've come to terms with myself to write for very specific genres and for very specific markets so I can "hit the bullseye" more often.

2.I write a lot. I dedicate part of my day to writing without pressure.

3.I don't sound design and mix as I write. I dedicate time to either/or.

If I have an idea late night or away from my computer, I write it on paper first so I don't forget it.


----------



## chocobitz825 (Mar 3, 2021)

If I could offer one more bit of experience that helped me. I have around 16GBs dedicated to virtual instruments, loops and sound effects and nothing helped me more than simplifying my writing by staying away from them. After that though, exploring my library was the biggest thing. I organized them, made time to play with them and explore their functions so that I know what they can and can’t do. Now it’s far easier to take the base of a song, and instead of spending time searching for sounds, I can easier pick out which library has exactly what I’m looking for.

Perhaps designating some time to going through the manuals of your libraries and testing them out. Writing a song or at least a motif with some of them to get a feel for them might be a nice thing to set aside a day in the week.


----------



## Johnny (Mar 3, 2021)

This sounds really counterintuitive, but only because I've gone through these moments myself, where I can only finish that "one" song, if I have that ONE Intimate Solo Studio Kazoo Legato- deep sampled with 18xRR from that one amazing library that I didn't really need... But honestly, take a break! That helps me all the time! This REALLY helps you gain perspective again! Walk away! A week/ a day, or heck, two or three months if you can muster? Really forget what Jaeger sounds like or EWQL Hollywood Series... Come back and you respect the tools and you will be delighted to hear how awesome they really are! We (as in I) as composers sometimes get into the rut where we start to believe our inner ego and convince ourselves that the sound quality just isn't good enough... (It's probably our orchestration ;P) Or that "our" signature sound, that we are creating just isn't "industry standard" anymore- for lack of better word... Walk away my man! Come back and you really re-gain perspective that EWSO still sounds amazing! And Symphobia 1- next to none! And hell, Miroslav Philharmonic Orchestra?!? (Hahaha) But honestly, take a breather, don't do music for 7 days, or a week, don't think about writing a note, then come back and try doing it for you! Try it for fun! Write music with no other purpose than for listening- even if just for yourself! And enjoy your samples  This might help : ) Cheers and best of luck!


----------



## kgdrum (Mar 3, 2021)

I battle something very similar, years ago between 1996-1999 my home studio was essentially a Roland XP-30 keyboard ,V-Drums and an Akai sampler and I’d record everything straight to a Roland VS 1680 by just playing.
I didn’t even use midi,I’d setup a loop to establish a musical click track (usually erase afterwards)
Strangely I wrote so much more music,finished songs like I never do now,lol
It’s unfortunately too easy now to get immersed in the viscous cycle of GAS. It’s too easy to get overwhelmed with too many options,obsessing about alternative choices and never get comfortable with all of the newer gear you’re really not familiar with & lose the spontaneity of just playing music.
@BasariStudios
Thanks for starting this thread it really raises an important issue many people are dealing with and has reminded me the importance of getting back to just playing music.


----------



## Mr Mindcrime (Mar 3, 2021)

Polkasound said:


> I'm not a psychologist nor have I ever played one on TV, but it sounds like you're subconsciously apprehensive about moving tasks from your left brain to your right brain. Building templates, auditioning and buying sample libraries, researching plug-ins, and gathering data from reviews are all analytical in nature, but using those tools in harmony to create something new requires sheer creativity.
> 
> It's like you've been a judge on American Idol for years, and then suddenly it's your turn on the other side of the desk. It's a daunting feeling. And I truly believe you're not alone, especially here on VI-Control and in the VI composers circuit in general.


I could've written this OP. This is me!!! And I feel powerless at times to simply quit chasing "stuff" and starting creating music.

So Polkasound....maybe you've hit on my problem. I am by nature (and career) a very analytical person so turning that side of the brain off and turning on the creative side is exactly what I need to do. Starting simple...starting with a single library...starting with a small idea...sounds like exactly what I need to do. 

I'm with ya Basari!!! Let's stop gear and knowledge acquiring nightmare and let's create! (after we purchase N)


----------



## BasariStudios (Mar 3, 2021)

Ugh...this is a lot to Chew On...thanks everyone for your time.
I really last 2 days spent my time thinking about all this and
analyzing all this and this topic has helped me figure a lo too.
I promise i will change...just to get M and i am done...N i already got.

The biggest problem of all is also OCD...everything in my life has to be
in order...even the EQs, even the Reverbs...everything...there can not
be -11.37db. It can ONLY ne -11.50 or -11.75 or -12.00. My Filter Cutoff can not
be at 37, its either 35 or 40...and so on.


----------



## Buz (Mar 3, 2021)

Well dB is logarithmic, so perhaps you first need a conversion table for amplitude ratio which you can then increment using your preferred base system.


----------



## mopsiflopsi (Mar 3, 2021)

I’m curious and you don’t have to answer this publicly obviously if you don’t want to, but how do you feel about your ability as a composer? Does your work live up to your own expectations or taste? I’m asking because you might just be doing all this as avoidance of disappointment. And every purchase is kinda upping the ante because if all that gear is not resulting in music you like, well, the problem will have to be found in your abilities. Procrastination (and yours is an expensive variant of it) can be caused by fear of failure, so your constant consumerist distractions are just delaying that confrontation maybe?

it might help to start off with the understanding that it’s okay to make crap music, and that’s likely the kind of music you’ll make for a while.


----------



## GNP (Mar 3, 2021)

OP, at least you're asking yourself such a question, and at least you're reflecting! There are others who only keep asking "which library is a gamechanger" and I bet you half the time they're even worse than you - not even having gone through the phase of writing alot before becoming less motivated due to so many other things in life.


----------



## re-peat (Mar 4, 2021)

BasariStudios said:


> The biggest problem of all is also OCD...everything in my life has to be
> in order...even the EQs, even the Reverbs...everything...there can not
> be -11.37db. It can ONLY ne -11.50 or -11.75 or -12.00. My Filter Cutoff can not
> be at 37, its either 35 or 40...and so on.



I have that too. When I see a fader set at -8.1, I change it to -8. I simply have to. Always. It *has* to be -8, or I get restless. Parameter values, in ALL my software, need to be rounded off to either tens or fives, if not, I get uncomfortable and fidgety. 
Whenever region lengths on my Arrange Page don’t align nicely, or as soon as there even the faintest beginning of visual clutter, I have to go in and adjust it. Can’t resist it and I can’t focus until it’s corrected.

_


----------



## Supremo (Mar 4, 2021)

BasariStudios said:


> The biggest problem of all is also OCD...everything in my life has to be
> in order...even the EQs, even the Reverbs...everything...there can not
> be -11.37db. It can ONLY ne -11.50 or -11.75 or -12.00. My Filter Cutoff can not
> be at 37, its either 35 or 40...and so on.


That's me exactly.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Mar 4, 2021)

What a great thread.
While we're all hanging it out there: I don't like choice.

Multiple plugins that all do the same thing. A bit of gear that does the same as gear I already have in that role. It gives me the itch. It's why I lean on Logic's stock stuff to get work done along with a carefully chosen selection of libraries.

Some of the sigs and plugin lists I see fellow forum members sporting give me the sweats. 😂

In common with many here, I started doing the music production thing years back when restrictions were order of the day. Gear was expensive and multi-gig sample libraries were a pipe dream.
Usually, your creativity was limited by the gear so there was always an excuse not to be satisfied with your work. Nowadays, the gear and libraries are so good that there aren't really any excuses left. And that comes with its own pressure: Can I, as a composer, live up to the capabilities of the tools?


----------



## el-bo (Mar 4, 2021)

BasariStudios said:


> The biggest problem of all is also OCD...everything in my life has to be
> in order...even the EQs, even the Reverbs...everything...there can not
> be -11.37db. It can ONLY ne -11.50 or -11.75 or -12.00. My Filter Cutoff can not
> be at 37, its either 35 or 40...and so on.











Blindfold EQ - Free EQ Plugin VST, AU, AAX - AudioThing


Blindfold EQ is a freeware EQ plugin inspired by a quote of Matt Wallace from the book Recording Unhinged by Sylvia Massy.




www.audiothing.net


----------



## Batrawi (Mar 4, 2021)

BasariStudios said:


> I know music, i did music, i made my living from music, i worked for big
> people and companies in music, i even worked for Korg and Ketron...all i had
> was 1-2 Rompler Synths and few Plugins. Then everything went downhill.
> Over 80-90k late i still have not made a song, now i have an ARP 2600,
> ...


This looks so familiar.... I remember the time where I was most creative is when I was stuck with only a korg keyboard in my room as a teenager without knowing anything about sequencers or virtual instruments...


----------



## Alex Fraser (Mar 4, 2021)

I have a mate who’s just returned to writing music after years away. All he’s got is Live and he’s loving it. No other libraries or distractions. He’s as happy as a pig in **** and pumping out track after track.

I feel guilty about sending him to get LABS and other freebies as that’s where it all starts..


----------



## el-bo (Mar 4, 2021)

Batrawi said:


> This looks so familiar.... I remember the time where I was most creative is when I was stuck with only a korg keyboard in my room as a teenager without knowing anything about sequencers or virtual instruments...


Unfortunately, there are too many possible confounding factors to be able to conclude that it was just about the hardware limitations. And I say that as someone who was also much more productive when I just had a Korg synth, drum-machine, guitar and 4-track.

For a totally different perspective: I've heard a couple of recent BT interviews. He claims he's never been as productive as in this last year (I'd have to check, but pretty sure he mentioned something like 14 albums worth of material). This is his studio:


----------



## el-bo (Mar 4, 2021)

Alex Fraser said:


> I feel guilty about sending him to get LABS and other freebies as that’s where it all starts..


He was happy eating boiled potatoes with salt and pepper. Don't feel guilty about introducing him to cumin, hierbas provencales and dijon mustard


----------



## LudovicVDP (Mar 4, 2021)

BasariStudios said:


> THERE IS NO MUSIC, NOT A SINGLE NOTE


That might be better than having a lot of notes/music but having to confront they (you) are not good enough!

Trust me... Sad truth...


----------



## SyMTiK (Mar 4, 2021)

el-bo said:


> Unfortunately, there are too many possible confounding factors to be able to conclude that it was just about the hardware limitations. And I say that as someone who was also much more productive when I just had a Korg synth, drum-machine, guitar and 4-track.
> 
> For a totally different perspective: I've heard a couple of recent BT interviews. He claims he's never been as productive as in this last year (I'd have to check, but pretty sure he mentioned something like 14 albums worth of material). This is his studio:


At first I was like "wow, hundreds of thousands of dollars worth of synths, yet THOSE tiny white monitors are the studio monitors he chooses?"

But then I saw the other wall with the ATCs LOL


----------



## Batrawi (Mar 4, 2021)

el-bo said:


> BT interviews. He claims


sorry who's BT?


----------



## Alex Fraser (Mar 4, 2021)

el-bo said:


> Unfortunately, there are too many possible confounding factors to be able to conclude that it was just about the hardware limitations. And I say that as someone who was also much more productive when I just had a Korg synth, drum-machine, guitar and 4-track.
> 
> For a totally different perspective: I've heard a couple of recent BT interviews. He claims he's never been as productive as in this last year (I'd have to check, but pretty sure he mentioned something like 14 albums worth of material). This is his studio:


Oh, yep. It's definitely a head space thing. Some thrive on choice, others on limitations. Some drink tea. Others coffee. I guess the problem is when the headspace doesn't match the gear count.


----------



## el-bo (Mar 4, 2021)

Batrawi said:


> sorry who's BT?


He's the guy who popularised the stutter edit (Also worked with Izotope on those plugins), but is a famous musician and producer. Has also scored movies and games.









BT (musician) - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Here's a track that earned him a record for most vocal edits. Hand snipped and manipulated it all in BIAS Peak. Very impressive:



Also does beautiful stuff like this:


----------



## el-bo (Mar 4, 2021)

Alex Fraser said:


> Oh, yep. It's definitely a head space thing. Some thrive on choice, others on limitations. Some drink tea. Others coffee. I guess the problem is when the headspace doesn't match the gear count.


I just don't see it that way, anymore. We constantly face millions of permutations of possible choices in our daily lives, but we have ways of compartmentalising these options so we don't get overwhelmed, and we do this mostly without even really having to think about it. Either that, or we curate certain choices dependant on various factors.

Nothing about having 100's of instruments means we have to use them all...all the time. Self-imposition of restrictions on a per-project basis, or even wholesale restriction of owned options is all well and good. It just becomes a little troublesome imo when it becomes some globally accepted law e.g restrictions improve creativity, when maybe it's nothing more than a trope.

Edited: To add an example point.


----------



## SupremeFist (Mar 4, 2021)

el-bo said:


> Unfortunately, there are too many possible confounding factors to be able to conclude that it was just about the hardware limitations. And I say that as someone who was also much more productive when I just had a Korg synth, drum-machine, guitar and 4-track.
> 
> For a totally different perspective: I've heard a couple of recent BT interviews. He claims he's never been as productive as in this last year (I'd have to check, but pretty sure he mentioned something like 14 albums worth of material). This is his studio:


I love pictures like this because I loathe the whole spaceship vibe of so many studios and would hate to spend time there, so I don't get as jealous.


----------



## el-bo (Mar 4, 2021)

SupremeFist said:


> I love pictures like this because I loathe the whole spaceship vibe of so many studios and would hate to spend time there, so I don't get as jealous.


Not even close to my ideal, either. but it was just to prove a point


----------



## Mr Mindcrime (Mar 4, 2021)

LudovicVDP said:


> That might be better than having a lot of notes/music but having to confront they (you) are not good enough!
> 
> Trust me... Sad truth...


That's the easy part for me. 

I've been a musician my entire life but made a conscious (wise - for me) choice to not make it my career. Do I sometimes wish I had the career (i.e. the talent and ability to use it on a big stage) of Hans Zimmer or Eddie Van Halen.... well yeah .... but I faced reality a long time ago that I didn't have that talent or whatever it took to take it to another level. 

So I confronted myself long ago and admitted that I wasn't good enough or have what it takes. But it has been a fun hobby for many years, even if my music isn't perfect. The problem for me, was and is, actually creating music instead of simply spending all of my time and money acquiring libraries and computers and stuff and going down the YouTube rat-hole. The end result for me isn't as important as the journey to get there.

Lots of great suggestions here on how to break the unproductive cycle. Thanks everyone!


----------



## AndyP (Mar 4, 2021)

Write numbers from 1-12 on 12 pieces of paper, each piece of paper represents a library.
Write 6 pieces of paper with different music stems on these pieces of paper.

Take 2 dice.

Round 1: The sum of the number rolled is the library you use. 
Round 2 (only one die) decides the music style.

Round 3 requires no dice, only Youtube:




... (it is actually enough to watch only one of these videos).

It's actually not that hard.
And buying more libraries will tend to make the writer's block worse.

Last but not least: stop thinking, start feeling.


----------



## jzhwu (Mar 4, 2021)

I don't know about anyone else, but for me composing takes so much effort and mental energy that if I treat it as a casual hobby I'll never get anything done or get to the level I want. At some point, I realized I have to work it into my daily routine. 

I simply started treating it like a job and brought a similar level of intensity, and focus that I do for my normal job. I make myself do something in music everyday (I really do mean 7 days a week), even if 30 minutes is all I've got. Compose, learn, score study, ear training, whatever. Something. I've been doing this for well over a year now. It's become so ingrained in my daily routine now that it feels off when I don't do it.

When I first started this process I told myself if I can't make this work I was never that passionate about music in the first place and to stop kidding myself.

Having "no time" is just not an excuse. Really. I'm not some young kid with a lot of free time. I'm in my 30s. 2 young kids. (I started this when my second one was 4 months old) I also work a demanding job as a software engineer at a well known tech company. 

Just one last thing and this is just my opinion. These tips on building templates, picking sample libraries, conquering your OCD or whatever to get you to write? I really doubt that helps anyone. You write, or you don't. Simple as that.


----------



## NYC Composer (Mar 4, 2021)

Stop whining and write something.

😉

(but really.)


----------



## Michel Simons (Mar 4, 2021)

AndyP said:


> Write numbers from 1-12 on 12 pieces of paper, each piece of paper represents a library.
> Write 6 pieces of paper with different music stems on these pieces of paper.
> 
> Take 2 dice.
> ...


So make sure the library on the first piece of paper is not your favourite.


----------



## AndyP (Mar 4, 2021)

Michel Simons said:


> So make sure the library on the first piece of paper is not your favourite.


Good point! I would then write "buy a new library" on it.


----------



## BasariStudios (Mar 5, 2021)

Thanks everyone again...i changed last 2 days and tried
doing a Mock Up (not actually tried, it sounds like i don't
know what i am doing) but i mean i started and i amazed
my self with WHAT i can do. I am not giving up.
When i am done i will either open another Topic or back
in this one with what i've done. It is not actually so hard
to Concentrate and WORK instead of BS around.
The TOO MANY LIBRARIES in this new Adventure did not
really bother me but in a way gave me some choices that
made me more creative in reality...just spent few extra 
minutes to calculate and mix the few sounds which was with
a better result. It is amazing how 2 days can change your
life and start something you did not know you can and you
did not know you already own it, no need to buy again.

Thanks


----------



## SupremeFist (Mar 5, 2021)

BasariStudios said:


> Thanks everyone again...i changed last 2 days and tried
> doing a Mock Up (not actually tried, it sounds like i don't
> know what i am doing) but i mean i started and i amazed
> my self with WHAT i can do. I am not giving up.
> ...


Yes! Great news! 🤘🏻


----------



## Bansi (Mar 9, 2021)

SupremeFist said:


> Yes! Great news! 🤘🏻





BasariStudios said:


> I know music, i did music, i made my living from music, i worked for big
> people and companies in music, i even worked for Korg and Ketron...all i had
> was 1-2 Rompler Synths and few Plugins. Then everything went downhill.
> Over 80-90k late i still have not made a song, now i have an ARP 2600,
> ...


From my humble standpoint I would say forget everything technical and just feel! Feel your emotions whatever they are... anger, joy, love, sadness.Go deep in them and I know it can be challenging sometimes but for me that's the root of inspiration of any creative process, in this case music creation.


----------



## fourier (Mar 9, 2021)

I can recognize the feeling of wanting the "next best thing", the VST or guide that takes me from A to Z in orchestral programming in warp speed. Luckily, I feel I have more than enough software that I've now just barely been introduced to, so buying more seems like wanting to buy a new car after barely test-driven your latest purchase. 

Here's my current take on things, as someone with no real knowledge of "how to get that great orchestral sound", but with some experience making/playing music in general. For me to not get completely bogged down in details, and with someone who grew up and loves "tweaking sound" I try to create my own little rack of macro's that I can use across my libraries and that I can route to my midikeyboard-knobs (perhaps it's just me, but tweaking physical knobs and not necessarily seeing the visual representation tends to help me focus on using my ears).






This is Ableton, but I'm assuming Logic/Cubase have similar ways to create this. My goal down the line here is to also try create my own snapshot presets for the type of sound I aim for, rather than to create multiple vast templates. 

For those that aren't novices like myself routing my gain scale slider for my EQ might seem odd, but at the level I'm currently at, I find that correcting how much I attenuate frequencies with bell my filters (keeping low cut and high shelf separate) is helpful.

If any or all of this approach seems counterintuitive/pointless I am more than happy for all suggestions - I'm simply applying the type of versatile practice I've used for general music production to my workflow when having a go at orchestral composing.


----------



## fourier (Mar 9, 2021)

ThomasNL said:


> Buying a new library gives you an immediate dopamine rush. Trying to make a song with it, doesn't give you an immediate dopamine rush. We crave immediate dopamine rushes. So we buy more libraries to keep the dopamine flowing.


This is exactly what EA sports is doing to kids with their Fifa Ultimate Team (FUT) mode, just goes to show we're just as susceptible to this concept, no matter the age.


----------



## M_Helder (Apr 16, 2021)

Firpow said:


> Buying libraries and gear is one thing. The procrastination loop is another. You are not the only one to have fallen in such a loop but if you get nothing done, it seems quite serious. Without assuming the reason for your procrastination, I would propose you commit to breaking the loop. It takes quite a lot of time and effort but the good thing is that you start small. It can take a few months to break the loop so religous commitment (without a higher force, mind you) is the key.
> 
> You can make a habit of making music as you can make a habit out of virtually anything.
> 
> ...



This is gold. Thank you


----------



## Bluemount Score (Jun 20, 2021)

BasariStudios said:


> All i do is Fix and ReFix Templates, Watch YT and buy Libraries.


This is me since a bit of time. Just finished a template with all 4 Metropolis Arks (which took days) because I thought how cool and easy it would be to have all these patches set up and ready - I had lots of plans with it once it's done. Now it's done, but no music.


Gingerbread said:


> Just a guess, but could it simply be a strong case of "fear of failure"?


Also this.

I'm in the procrastination loop as well right now, it sucks, if you somehow really _want_ to create.


----------



## José Herring (Jun 20, 2021)

Old thread. But, I ran into the same thing. 

At the start of the pandemic I bought a bunch of new stuff, that was my game for a long time, buying stuff, redoing my template, buying some more, upgrading my computers, ect.. Months and months with no actual production. 

Then I did something stupid and corrupted my DAW's main drive. I had to do a clean install and start over. I realized that I had too much stuff, listened to too much advice, watched too many youtube videos. So when I was rebuilding I just focused on what I liked and what I would use and how I would use it. I got my template down to just the essentials and took out everything from my template that I wasn't using. Didn't even download 80% of the sytths I had. I was able to get my template down to what I wanted and used. 

Since then I've been banging out music left and right. My lesson learned is it doesn't matter what others think is good, it's what you find that you will use to create music with. A great synth is useless if you don't feel happy using it, so if your template is filled with a bunch of stuff that you don't have fun using the whole process becomes not fun.


----------



## mutex (Jun 20, 2021)

About the topic of limiting yourself. If you have the BBCSO (for example), you have everything you need to compose orchestral pieces.

The great classical composers didn't have the luxury of choosing between a Berlin or Vienna sound. They had their local orchestra to work with, and that's it. Their creativity is what made them great.

So, stop whining that you don't have every type of orchestral sound in existence at your disposal. Show those in Vienna and Berlin what London can do!


----------



## cqd (Jun 20, 2021)

Is all the pissing around with templates not just a waste of time?..I find I work best with just an orchestral template set up..it depends on the libraries how it's set up, but I've say, an East west template..or a CineSamples one..they sound a bit different but essentially it's the music that matters..and it's not very good on any of them so it doesn't make any real difference..


----------



## zwhita (Jun 20, 2021)

I like the ideas of setting goals and deadlines, and making it part of your routine. But music is not my job. And I spend 8 or more hours, 5 days a week doing my job, so I can't really commit like most of the members here do.

If I never finish a single project, I can still walk away with no abiding regrets. This temptation to collect libraries however. I already beat the hardware GAS syndrome, and that took years.
There are only two things right now keeping me from buying every library in sight:

1) This Chia farm thing causing an SSD shortage
2) The fact that I just won't buy it if I don't immediately --==feel==-- something when I hear a demo of it. Don't have to fall in love; but I need that inspiration from note one

Also most of the zero's and one's purchased in the last 10 months have been available for the last 4 to 9 years. What's the rush if I've got all the time I need to fully discover what I've bought?
The process of discovery is always a joy if #2 above still rings true. In another 6 years I can do the same thing all over again when the stuff that's fresh right now all FINALLY goes on sale.

I'm not sure if I am suffering the procrastination loop so much as the problem is more that I have the attention span of a utility pole. So more of this has been a process of discovery than it probably should have.
Staying off the web always helps. Recognizing distractions as such helps too. 

I've still got a long way to go. Trying not to see any of this as a burden is likely the best way to approach it for now.


----------



## dhmusic (Jun 20, 2021)

This thread reminds me of parents who spend loads of time figuring out the priciest, best-proven solutions to not spend time with their kids.

How about "You should write something so we can listen"

You can't be a good composer without empathy. Maybe we could be better at distinguishing a literal cry for help from a general advice thread.


----------



## Wedge (Jun 21, 2021)

BasariStudios said:


> I know music, i did music, i made my living from music, i worked for big
> people and companies in music, i even worked for Korg and Ketron...all i had
> was 1-2 Rompler Synths and few Plugins. Then everything went downhill.
> Over 80-90k late i still have not made a song, now i have an ARP 2600,
> ...


I could recommend looking up old creepy claymation movies made in the eastern block during the cold war and making your own soundtracks to them, well fuck I might have to do that. Or using an old blues riff as the base of an intro played on a theramin or something. Or you can go out in your yard, put your phone down and just listen. What does the sound of the Earth's mantle make in your head, transpose it up and play it on a violin. There's infintite ideas floating around you all the time, so it really shouldn't be necassary.

Buying plugins is easy. Making templates is easy but very boring. If you feel you need to thin things out (kinda sounds that way) move them to a backup drive. Making templates twice is awful, I don't recommend it.

Starting things for most people is hard. Overthinking is a trap. Take whatever library that requires the least amount of massaging and start with that. Grab a keyboard or a guitar or whatever your favorite instrument is, start a metronome and just go. Got nothing? Riff off that goddamn soap jingle you still remember from being a kid. The key is to have no expectation. Just start. If it's crap, save it and start something else. It's like sketching in a notebook, if it's garbage you turn the page and start sketching someting else. There's no frustration or anger when you do things like this, it's kind of freeing.

If your not inspired at all, go live life. Take a walk, grab some coffee or a beer with a friend, just go do something. The more fun you have, the more excited your studio will be to see you when you return.


----------



## DoubleTap (Jun 21, 2021)

dhmusic said:


> How about "You should write something so we can listen"


is absolutely the point.

"You should write something..."

is an Externally Generated Goal. We tend to prioritise activities where other people are involved because there is usually a Deadline and an Outcome. Our internal goals - and making music as a hobby is a prime example - are more easily set aside because we lack confidence in them, nothing happens after we finish and we end up prioritising something else that somebody has asked us to do.

Competitions are a great solution for this. Not the big 'win a 30k studio' competitions or the one-offs but the smaller, friendlier ones that create a community of regular participants who get to know each other. I've been doing the One Synth Challenge at KVR for several months because it forces me to create a track. There's also the Songwriting Challenge, and the Disquiet Junto Project, which looks fun but I've not found the time to do it yet, and Ableton Live Chess, a back-and-forth where two music producers on a Zoom call make a track in an hour - it looks like a lot of fun.

"...so we can listen"

is the other thing all of us need: Listeners. It's spirit-crushing to pour your efforts into making something, only for it to get 10 plays on Soundcloud. The joyful part about doing OSC is the fact that I get 50+ people to listen and often comment on what I've done. They have to, we all have to, because if you don't vote, your own track gets disqualified. And it's hugely motivating to have that.

In the competitions forum, the Audio Rescore Challenge looks really good and seems like it's about to take off - I think it's run by @Peter Satera and I've seen that @Markrs has been promoting it a bit. I think it would be even better if it was regular, had a voting system to encourage people to listen and comment and maybe had a pinned, monthly thread on VI Control for people to post their entries and get some more attention on the forum. That means more work, so they'd need help. 

Or, it could be that Peter doesn't want to turn it into a competition, which is also fine and there are arguments against turning creative arts into competitions so there needs to be spaces like that too. 

In which case, perhaps there's someone here with decent links to a film school who can help set up a similar sort of competition by securing a monthly supply of short videos to score. Or maybe that's too complicated and there's room for just some sort of regular orchestral competition that doesn't need visuals, or a monthly TV theme tune competition - compose a new Game of Thrones theme, or Sherlock, or Friends or something.

(And ideally, it would get a bit of sponsorship from somewhere. The OSC attracts new participants because it offers a choice of prizes so a developer might be persuaded to part with an NFR licence a few times a year. Maybe a Spitfire Original, or perhaps a Realitone Acoustic Lite or something might help.)

But @dhmusic put it perfectly.


----------



## Markrs (Jun 21, 2021)

DoubleTap said:


> is absolutely the point.
> 
> "You should write something..."
> 
> ...


I have listened to write a few tracks from the one synth challenge and always impressed with the tracks. I having given thoughts to do that as well, partly as I do struggle with composing, even simple stuff. At the moment I am taking composition lessons to help me get over that issue with the plan I start scoring videos from places like Audio Records Challenge and CueTube. After that I plan on strengthening by synth skills a bit more (currently doing syntorial) and then moving off to giving OSC a go.


----------



## el-bo (Jun 21, 2021)

DoubleTap said:


> is absolutely the point.
> 
> "You should write something..."
> 
> ...


I did the DIVA OSC (many moons ago) a few KVR Music Cafe challenges, a couple of RPM challenges and some other random things, here and there. Nothing for a long time. But for a while, it was the only way that I finished pieces. 

I still have certain misgivings about these types of challenge, but it' shard to deny the effect of a deadline.


----------



## mutex (Jun 21, 2021)

I think people on VI-Control should only be allowed to post musicals. You want to say something? Do it in form of a few seconds long musical. Imagine the explosion of ideas.

This would also force people to write some music. Even if only a few seconds long pieces.

I mean. Imagine expressing your questions or comments in form of music. The emotion it carries, the sadness, the excitement of a new library. All in form of music, for everyone to hear you.


----------



## DoubleTap (Jun 21, 2021)

Markrs said:


> I have listened to write a few tracks from the one synth challenge and always impressed with the tracks. I having given thoughts to do that as well, partly as I do struggle with composing, even simple stuff. At the moment I am taking composition lessons to help me get over that issue with the plan I start scoring videos from places like Audio Records Challenge and CueTube. After that I plan on strengthening by synth skills a bit more (currently doing syntorial) and then moving off to giving OSC a go.


You should absolutely dive in next month, even if you don't feel ready. Some of the synths can be a bit of a pain but you can just use presets if you want to. There are plenty of beginners and lots of helpful people too.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 21, 2021)

mutex said:


> I think people on VI-Control should only be allowed to post musicals. You want to say something? Do it in form of a few seconds long musical. Imagine the explosion of ideas.
> 
> This would also force people to write some music. Even if only a few seconds long pieces.
> 
> I mean. Imagine expressing your questions or comments in form of music. The emotion it carries, the sadness, the excitement of a new library. All in form of music, for everyone to hear you.


Can’t wait for Mike to drop this rule


----------



## DoubleTap (Jun 21, 2021)

el-bo said:


> I did the DIVA OSC (many moons ago) a few KVR Music Cafe challenges, a couple of RPM challenges and some other random things, here and there. Nothing for a long time. But for a while, it was the only way that I finished pieces.
> 
> I still have certain misgivings about these types of challenge, but it' shard to deny the effect of a deadline.


Yes - it can feel like a distraction if you do too many competitions, but it's a great way to get the brain in gear.


----------



## Chris Harper (Jun 21, 2021)

mutex said:


> I think people on VI-Control should only be allowed to post musicals. You want to say something? Do it in form of a few seconds long musical. Imagine the explosion of ideas.
> 
> This would also force people to write some music. Even if only a few seconds long pieces.
> 
> I mean. Imagine expressing your questions or comments in form of music. The emotion it carries, the sadness, the excitement of a new library. All in form of music, for everyone to hear you.


I’m preparing a Gilbert and Sullivan style operetta to ask whether N is worth adding to my collection, and are the legatos good enough. The libretto is almost finished, but the score will take some more time.


----------



## el-bo (Jun 21, 2021)

Chris Harper said:


> I’m preparing a Gilbert and Sullivan style operetta to ask whether N is worth adding to my collection, and are the legatos good enough. The libretto is almost finished, but the score will take some more time.


‘N’ is so 2018.


----------



## cqd (Jun 21, 2021)

el-bo said:


> ‘N’ is so 2018.


I heard there's a version 2.0 on the way..


----------



## RobbertZH (Jun 21, 2021)

If you wonder why at work you finish projects, but all home/hobby projects are not finished or even started, watch this ted talk. It is both really fun and pinpoints the underlying problem:




-
For most home/hobby projects, the panic monster is missing.


----------



## PaulieDC (Jun 21, 2021)

BasariStudios said:


> I know music, i did music, i made my living from music, i worked for big
> people and companies in music, i even worked for Korg and Ketron...all i had
> was 1-2 Rompler Synths and few Plugins. Then everything went downhill.
> Over 80-90k late i still have not made a song, now i have an ARP 2600,
> ...


Scary. I thought you planted a webcam at my desk. Like you said, not a joke. Uncanny, just last night I determined to push it all aside, and commit to ONE of the training classes I've purchased, one that hand-holds you through inputting and creating and finishing, whether it's my song or not. Then commit to a second one that actually pushes YOUR creativity. Hands-on, creating... it's the only way to break the cycle. No more YT vids, pre built templates, completed projects that I sit and play in my DAW and "wish I could do that". Just blank page in Cubase, either SpitFire Symphonic or BBCSO Core and go from there (might do Symphonic simply because I'll get to know Kontakt better by default). 

FWIW, my hand-hold course is Ben Botkins course, then step 2 is Guy's Cinematic Composing course on Thinkspace. It doesn't matter if they are the best choices or not, *it's a place to start*. Personally, they ARE the right choices for my pathetic situation. 

The bloody distractions need to stop. It's our own fault. See my signature below. Perspective. I'm tired of not producing.

All seriousness aside, I'm still cracking up over the other replies!


----------



## mutex (Jun 21, 2021)

RobbertZH said:


> If you wonder why at work you finish projects, but all home/hobby projects are not finished or even started, watch this ted talk. It is both really fun and pinpoints the underlying problem:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Please commit to deliver a pice of music by tomorrow and post it here. Nothing fancy, just something. Don't disappoint us. We will be waiting with great expectations. We are craving to hear your music. You owe us this. Don't feel pushed, just a little pressure. I hope to hear from you soon. I will take my day off at work just to wait for your post.


----------



## Chris Harper (Jun 21, 2021)

Are you anxious or self conscious about writing music? Or do you have personal standards for your music that you are afraid you will not meet? Just curious if there is a root cause that you can address. Ultimately, there is only one way to get better at writing music. You have you write music. That’s it!

Here is what I recommend. You need to write music. All the sample libraries and templates in the world will not improve your writing if you aren’t putting notes together. So put notes together. But do it in a way that puts as little pressure on yourself as possible. Set an arbitrary and very achievable goal where you can clearly measure success. This goal is to write a small quantity of music each day. Write 4 or 8 bars of music each day, or 15 seconds, or 40 notes, or whatever metric makes sense to you and seems reasonable given your time and skill level. Keep it easy. Make your goal so you can achieve it within 30 minutes or less if you are focused. If you take more time that’s fine, but try to complete your goal as quickly as possible. But it is essential that the goal is related to quantity, not quality. It doesn’t matter if you write something good or if it’s total crap and you hate it. You don’t have to share it with anyone, ever if you don’t want you. But you do have to do it. Just get notes put together as quickly as possible until you meet your dailygoal.

It doesn’t matter if you continue working on something you already started, or start a new piece. Start at the beginning, write the end, write the middle, write a nursery rhyme. It doesn’t matter. There are no other rules, and no other pressures. Just stop what you are doing and write notes. The idea is to learn to overcome the filter in your brain that’s preventing you from writing, whatever the reason.

Bonus points: try it with no template allowed. It doesn’t have to be an 80 track orchestral project. Try using your oldest sample library and loading up 5 or 6 instruments into an empty DAW and start composing.

Bonus bonus points: stop looking at sample libraries or templates or YouTube videos or VI-C, at least not until you have completed your daily goal. None of those things are remotely important compared to practice.

I have used this technique with great success a few times.


----------



## Petrucci (Jun 21, 2021)

I think setting the aim is a good thing - yeah, like write 30s of music a day, even if It's on a sketch level. Use only 1 library or 2 (or from one vendor). Just swim in music, tell your story, or someone else's story. I used to compare multiple string patches to choose The Best One, it's a good thing generally - to use the best, always be on the edge etc, but you sacrifice your time while you could make some music. Now I'm just using libraries from one vendor (I'm doing orchestral mostly now) and I'm very happy - I'm not seeking for the best sound or patch or something, I'm seeking for the best way to arrange the piece, to express an idea.


----------



## stixman (Jun 22, 2021)

More cowbell...definitely you need more cowbell


----------



## Theladur (Jun 24, 2021)

I can totally relate to all of this, as I am feeling and spending my time a bit similar. As I wrote in my recent little story, as far as I can remember, I always had this feeling of "I am not good enough to make music yet". I always thought (and still think like that today, even though I am more aware today that I might be wrong thinking that) I first have too finish this thinkspace course, finish that tutorial, read that book about mixing from beginning to end, then maybe get a better instrument library before starting to work an that piece of music... so the procrastination was and is real. I am a master of delaying the task of actually sitting down, start writing, and most importantly also finishing a piece of music.

And I agree that the lack of deadlines is a really important factor here.
I joined this community one year ago, and I actually started writing a lot of songs, but not finished them. The only thing I finished in the last year, was my contribution for the "Flute Challenge" from Guy Michelmore from Thinkspace Education. And I think the biggest reason for that was, that I had a clear deadline.



Markrs said:


> Maybe we should set up a VI-C self help group, for all us plugin and library addicts. We give ourselves challenge that involve using what we have and working to deadlines. Plus we tell each other we don't need the latest library or plugin and that we can do what we need with what we have.
> 
> We could have a different person each week write a simple piano sketch (could be as simple as a single motif or hook) and everyone then goes off and orchestrates it or produce it into something different. We could then give feedback. The challenge could also involve using a reduced pallete, both for libraries and plugins. This would reduce the blank page problem when it comes to creativity but also allow for some problem solving and learning what you have better.


I really like this idea, as with a clear goal and deadline, I think a lot of us would be more productive, and stop procrastinating on actually creating something.
Also, a second reason why I think I managed to finish the flute challenge contribution, was that I had something to start and work with. The instructions were clear, "use at least one of these little samples/phrases". So, Not only creating deadlines for ourselfs, but also creating clear goals (e.g. someone presents a little motif, and everyone should make something out of this motif; or create a song with only instruments X, Y and Z etc.) can really help with getting productive.


----------



## Buz (Jun 24, 2021)

I only know the instrumentalist side but it sounds like there's plenty of crossover. I think once you have a taste of what goes into something creatively gratifying it's difficult to knowingly engage with something that isn't that. Perhaps the personal potential has increased but when there's a lack of time, resources, inspiration, or outside expertise, the whole endeavour can seem pointless. Or very possibly embarrassing. 

I guess the way forward is the knowledge that even your lowest quality work improves. If today isn't the day to push the top, at least you can pull the bottom up. And it contributes down the line, because even the most inspired project stands on a foundation of habit and experience.


----------



## I like music (Jun 24, 2021)

Chris Harper said:


> do you have personal standards for your music that you are afraid you will not meet?


This has stopped me writing since I started writing. In fact, my musical output has been 1 minute of music in 5 years. Something drastic has to be worked on personally in order for that to change. I think, from my conversations, this is a _very _common factor in people not finishing things (or getting better, or whatever it is)


----------

